# Monitor Lizard Shedding



## Nero Egernia (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm a bit embarrassed to ask such a "noobish" question, but how long does it take for a monitor to shed its skin? I take it that they don't shed their skin in one piece like geckos and snakes, so do they shed from a few days to a few weeks in pieces like dragon lizards? My Tristis was in the process of shedding when I first got her, about 3-4 weeks ago, and hasn't really made much progress. To add to my concern I recently read a bit of a horror story concerning a Savannah Monitor slowly dying from dehydration due to low humidity from the high basking temperatures that monitors require. 

Savannah Monitor Article


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 22, 2016)

Oshkii, never be embarrassed mate, never such things as dumb questions only dumb mistakes come by not aksing. I have found this group of like minded people have a great array of knowledge and you will have almost all your questions answered here so post away.... as for the question you ask...... i dont know


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 22, 2016)

Smaller monitors seem to be in an almost constant state of shedding when they are juveniles. As they have gotten bigger, our ackies are not shedding as often.
But yes, they don't shed in one piece. If you think it haven't shed properly, give it a light misting spray of water once or twice a day, especially on its tail.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 23, 2016)

just give her a mist with the water bottle mate or a little soak in shallow water. Also it's good to have something in the enclosure that they can rub their skin on to help get the shed off.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 23, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Oshkii, never be embarrassed mate, never such things as dumb questions only dumb mistakes come by not aksing. I have found this group of like minded people have a great array of knowledge and you will have almost all your questions answered here so post away.... as for the question you ask...... i dont know ������



Thanks Murph, just a bit reluctant as some people sometimes get shot down for asking "noobish" questions. 

Thanks for the replies. Rough rocks and sticks have been provided in the enclosure. I have recently administered spraying, so hopefully that will help. I am a little reluctant in taking her out and giving her a bath, though, as I'm trying to build up trust and it's been going well, and I don't want it to go backwards from my man handling and dumping her in the water. I am also thinking about providing a moist hide as well. Other than that, she's doing quite alright and hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 23, 2016)

Dont let that bother you mate, bound to happen from time to time. Better to ask and gain the knowledge then you'll be better for it... and thats all that matters. I have keep reptiles on and off for the better part of 22yrs and still i ask questions, too some maybe silly but if i dont know a answer i ask . Hows about a couple of pictures of your monitor?


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 23, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Thanks Murph, just a bit reluctant as some people sometimes get shot down for asking "noobish" questions.
> 
> Thanks for the replies. Rough rocks and sticks have been provided in the enclosure. I have recently administered spraying, so hopefully that will help. I am a little reluctant in taking her out and giving her a bath, though, as I'm trying to build up trust and it's been going well, and I don't want it to go backwards from my man handling and dumping her in the water. I am also thinking about providing a moist hide as well. Other than that, she's doing quite alright and hopefully it stays that way!



In regards to bathing her, maybe place some of her enclosure items in a tub of water and pop her in. If she doesn't freak out too much a little time in there could assist shedding and you MAY (and I say may lightly as monitors are pretty non tolerant little beings) be able to assist yourself if she's calm enough. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 23, 2016)

Here you go, Murph.  Not the best photos, I'm afraid. There's some more photos in the Monitor Picture Thread. 






EDIT: Eh, the photos are showing up differently? Thanks for the suggestion akarsha.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 23, 2016)

Our ackies worry us sometimes when the shed doesn't come off their rough tails. A light spray for a couple of days fixes it. They don't like it though. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

